# Wading shoes, plan B?



## Smiledoc

I love my Simms lace-up wading boots, but I want to get a friend started less expensively. I thought that high top tennis shoes, old Converse style, would be good especially when sinking into softer mud. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## Sgrem

I go to Wal-Mart and get the rubber toe work boots for $20 or so. Two sizes larger than normal for use with waders. If no waders I wear neoprene booty socks so my wade shoes fit the same.


----------



## Nitroexpress

Smiledoc said:


> I love my Simms lace-up wading boots, but I want to get a friend started less expensively. I thought that high top tennis shoes, old Converse style, would be good especially when sinking into softer mud.
> 
> Your thoughts?


I used old tennis shoes years ago, however I worry about sting rays with your beginner friend.


----------



## mad34b

I got the Cabelas bonesneaker, $89 and lifetime guarantee. I love them. They are very comfortable.


----------



## dk2429

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...ccessories&utm_term=006752091&utm_source=bing

I've used these for 2-3 years now and no problem. They are really comfortable. Use them with or without waders. Highly recommend.


----------



## KEGLEG

Soft science?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio

I use the Simms zipit bootie which go for eighty. They're looking rough so hopefully I get another year out of them. The new shimano flats boot are the same price. As mentioned Magellan is another option, can't go wrong with the price.


----------



## AnthAg2017

I've had good luck with the Magellan cheap wade boots. What size does your friend wear? I think I've got an unused set in the garage.


----------



## richg99

*"I go to Wal-Mart and get the rubber toe work boots for $20 or so. Two sizes larger than normal for use with waders. If no waders I wear neoprene booty socks so my wade shoes fit the same." from sgem*

Here you go..Especially if your friend wants to start inexpensively.

richg99


----------



## Salty Dog

I wore Converse All Stars for many years as my wading shoes back before we had real wading shoes readily available. They will work but they are not as good as the neoprene zip up booties and they cost more. Have you priced them lately? They are like $50 nowdays. You can buy zip up neoprene wading shoes for $20 a pair that are good enough for your friend to get through a bunch of trips and figure out if he wants to keep wadefishing.


----------



## Salty_UH

i second the magellans:

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/st...tm_source=bing

cheap to have a few extra pair on the boat for friends and i have used mine for about 3 years, just need to replace now


----------



## crvbs

gander mountain had froggs toggs at 59.95 less 40% last week .


----------



## Rolltide

I wore out a pair of lacrosse muck light boots. They lasted about 7-8 years. Even the sharp shell would not cut them. The trick is to get something with a hard rubber sole and neoprene top. I just got these and are very happy with them so far. 
http://www.nrs.com/product/2335/nrs-atb-wetshoe


----------



## richg99

Those NRS boots look really nice. 'reasonably priced, and they come in size 14. Those of us with size 12's need the extra size for the stocking foot waders.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1

Goodwill or Salvation Army , oversized tennis shoes for 5 bucks .

Too much fluff in today's fishing world. You absolutely do not need 150 dollar wading boots


----------



## Tail Chaser

stumpgrinder3 said:


> Goodwill or Salvation Army , oversized tennis shoes for 5 bucks .
> 
> Too much fluff in today's fishing world. You absolutely do not need 150 dollar wading boots


I can't stress this enough. When I was a kid we'd play barefoot in the Galveston surf all day long and not be any worse for wear. I do wear shoes in the bay, too much trash that can make it a bad day. Surf fishing though, I go shoeless.


----------



## boat_money

dk2429 said:


> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...ccessories&utm_term=006752091&utm_source=bing
> 
> I've used these for 2-3 years now and no problem. They are really comfortable. Use them with or without waders. Highly recommend.


this


----------



## Trailer Rig

I am tempted to try these, super light, wide sole.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...e1wAodCScI5Q&dclid=COyviZCK89QCFdAoaQodE9UG6w


----------



## Trailer Rig

These have better uppers.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/softscience-mens-terrafin-wading-boots#repChildCatid=4224727


----------



## Cpuckett

dk2429 said:


> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...ccessories&utm_term=006752091&utm_source=bing
> 
> I've used these for 2-3 years now and no problem. They are really comfortable. Use them with or without waders. Highly recommend.


Second that, only thing I would add is that when wet wading I use Velcro straps to keep jogging pants from riding up. Works like a charm...


----------



## H2OhMan

Salty Dog said:


> I wore Converse All Stars for many years as my wading shoes back before we had real wading shoes readily available. They will work but they are not as good as the neoprene zip up booties and they cost more. Have you priced them lately? They are like $50 nowdays. You can buy zip up neoprene wading shoes for $20 a pair that are good enough for your friend to get through a bunch of trips and figure out if he wants to keep wadefishing.


I second this opinion. I also am not that impressed with Simms wading boots. Better out there for less money.


----------



## dbarham

Magellan shoes and feet shuffling them ray guards shoes zipper no bueno

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/magellan-outdoors%E2%84%A2-mens-neoprene-wading-boots#repChildCatid=14406

I've owned the same pair for 3 years now and can't praise them enough.. $20 for a jam up pair of wading boots. I wear them with waders and wet wading, and no problems whatsoever. Very comfortable as well. Cheaper than Converse!!!

There's a reason they get a 4.5/5 star rating....


----------



## C.Hern5972

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...MIyuvp-IzL1QIVlbfACh0f3wdxEAQYBSABEgI_tvD_BwE


----------



## barronj

Salty_UH said:


> i second the magellans:
> 
> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/st...tm_source=bing
> 
> cheap to have a few extra pair on the boat for friends and i have used mine for about 3 years, just need to replace now


I mostly wear my Simms, but sometimes I will wear these. I keep a pair of 13's and a pair of 10's in my boat for guests, Shimanos, but exact same design as the Magellans. I've waded in them dozens of times over shell, they are durable, and a cheap option. Pair them with Magellan fishing pants, and you're good to go.


----------



## Drundel

Rolltide said:


> I wore out a pair of lacrosse muck light boots. They lasted about 7-8 years. Even the sharp shell would not cut them. The trick is to get something with a hard rubber sole and neoprene top. I just got these and are very happy with them so far.
> http://www.nrs.com/product/2335/nrs-atb-wetshoe


Those look nice. You'll have to post up a report after some more trips in them.


----------



## Aggieangler

I have Simms boots, and as an older fat guy, my feet love the support they have after a long day fishing.


----------

